# Severe ghosting, and now a cloudy white screen



## Kimboinatl

I've noticed _severe _ghosting on my screen... not a huge deal breaker, but it is annoying. But today my screen looks cloudy (that's the best way I can describe it):



What it's supposed to look like, for reference:



It seems to clear up every once in a while, but for the most part it seems to be stuck like this. I was only able to find one other instance of this happening to someone so far, but it doesn't look like they got helped. Anyone have any ideas or know what's going on?


----------



## Smcdo123

You do know a screenshot doesn't show what it should look like? Because for example I'm looking at that picture on my nexus and its blacks are deeper. On my N7 it looks different because its not amoled. On my iPad it looks different cause its retina.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123

But did you flash a different kernel that has color control ? If there are any roms out that have that? My rom/kernel doesn't but wasn't sure if any other ones do have it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kimboinatl

It's the only shout I had of my screen prior to the problem. I'm running stock everything (but I am rooted).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kimboinatl

I called Google. Apparently they've heard of both issues (ghosting and washout), but they haven't heard of someone with both issues at the same time yet. LOL. I'm getting a replacement tablet sent to me.

FWIW, I just found this thread. Apparently it's a common issue. For those reading this, keep your eyes open for these problems, and maybe reduce your screen-on time to avoid ghosting.

http://www.nexustabl...read-issue.html


----------



## Smcdo123

Kimboinatl said:


> It's the only shout I had of my screen prior to the problem. I'm running stock everything (but I am rooted).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


But a screenshot doesnt show anything. You could have a screen that doesnt even turn on and take a screenshot of it and it would show what should be there.


----------



## Kimboinatl

Smcdo123 said:


> But a screenshot doesnt show anything. You could have a screen that doesnt even turn on and take a screenshot of it and it would show what should be there.


I realize that. I didn't have an actual picture of my tablet prior to the ghosting/washout issue, so it's the best I could do to show what the colors looked like prior to the problem. In other words, IF I had taken a picture of my tablet when it was normal, the screen's colors would have looked like that. Does that make sense? Sorry if that was confusing.

EDIT: I have a picture I took of my tablet before the problem (the boot up animation) - I will post it and a new photo so you can compare.


----------



## Kimboinatl

This is in similar lighting. You can see that the black background is now a light grey, and how washed out the colors look. This happened overnight, not gradually.

Before:










After:


----------



## iPois0n

My N7 had this on day 1 on my day 1 N7. I had to send it back to Google and got a replacement. I've seen this happen to one other person on the forum as well. Their Nexus was fine and then all of a sudden 2 weeks later the issue appeared as your experiencing. It's a faulty LCD and should be returned.
Edit: here's the link to mine. http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/30264-Defective-Nexus-7


----------



## Kimboinatl

Thanks! Not sure how I didn't see your thread when I did a search. Got my replacement on the way now


----------



## austinb324

I have the ghosting problem as well as the screen raising issues where it looks like they did not use enough glue. I love this tablet, I just hope they correct all of these issues quickly before they saturate the market with tons of faulty devices.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## apkpivot

I called Google. Apparently they've heard of both issues (ghosting and washout), but they haven't heard of someone with both issues at the same time yet. LOL. I'm getting a replacement tablet sent to me.

FWIW, I just found this thread. Apparently it's a common issue. For those reading this, keep your eyes open for these problems, and maybe reduce your screen-on time to avoid ghosting. 
APK Pivot


----------

